

Finding Sales people - soho33

So I have a 3 year old website that averages 7000 uniques day and a user database of around 200,000 people, 100,000 of whom have signed up to receive newsletters etc.<p>i've heard from people that you can sell an advertising in a newletter anywhere from $0.10-$0.20 per email. is this true? if so, where can i go to find a solid sales person to find me customers for that kind of advertising and also to sell advertisement on my website for me.
======
brackin
Checkout Launchbit they do this for you without sales people.

~~~
soho33
thanks. but it looks like its still in Beta and doesn't have a lot of
advertisers registered under it's belt.

